# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BST / BSTPro Dongle  BST Smart Tool New Update 3.25.00

## karimovic44

Released Date: 29/04/2015 
V3.25.00
-------------------- Samsung qualcomm direct unlock (no need root, no need wipe efs, no original imei loss) added!  *Added:* [Samsung]
> Added SM-A5000 Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-A5009 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/Super(MEID/IMEI)/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-A500F Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-A500F1 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-A500FU Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-A500G Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-A500H Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-A500K Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-A500L Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-A500M Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-A500S Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-A500Y Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-A500YZ Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-N915V Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)MEID/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-G900V Unlock/(Super)MEID/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-N910CQ Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/Write Cert
> Added SM-G710 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-G7102T Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-G7105H Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-G710K Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-G710L Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-G710S Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added GT-I9506 Unlock/IMEI/EFS/QCN
> Added SM-G3502 Flash/Unlock/IMEI/EFS
> Added SM-G3502U Flash/Unlock/IMEI/EFS
> Added SM-G350E Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/Write Cert
> Added SM-G3502C Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-G3502I Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-G3502L Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-G3502T Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-G350L Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-G350M Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-G3518 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-G3556D Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-G3558 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-G3559 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)MEID/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-G355H Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/Write Cert
> Added SM-G355HN Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/Write Cert
> Added SM-G355HQ Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/Write Cert
> Added SM-G355M Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/Write Cert
> Added SM-G357FZ Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-G3586V Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-G3588V Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-G3589W Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/Super(MEID/IMEI)/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added GT-S7275 Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added GT-S7275B Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added GT-S7275R Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added GT-S7275T Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added GT-S7275Y Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added GT-N7108 Unlock/IMEI/EFS
> Added SGH-T399N Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/Write Cert
> Added SM-T110 Flash/ScreenLock/EFS
> Added SM-T110X Flash/ScreenLock/EFS
> Added SM-T111 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS
> Added SM-T111M Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS
> Added SM-T111NQ Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS
> Added SM-T113 Flash/ScreenLock/EFS
> Added SM-T116 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS
> Added SM-T116NU Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS
> Added SM-T116NY Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS
> Added SM-T116NY Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS
> Added SM-T330 Flash/ScreenLock/EFS/QCN
> Added SM-T330NU Flash/ScreenLock/EFS/QCN
> Added SM-T331 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-T331C Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-T332 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-T335 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-T335K Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-T335L Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-T337A Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-T337T Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-T337V Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)MEID/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-T530 Flash/ScreenLock/EFS/QCN
> Added SM-T531 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-T532 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-T533 Flash/ScreenLock/EFS/QCN
> Added SM-T535 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-T537A Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-T537R4 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)MEID/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-T537V Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)MEID/EFS/QCN/Write Cert  [Xiaomi]
> Added Redmi 2 (WCDMA) ScreenLock/OneKey Recovery
> Added Redmi 2 (CDMA) ScreenLock/OneKey Recovery
> Added Redmi 2 (TD-LTE) ScreenLock/OneKey Recovery  *Fixed:* > Added samsung qualcomm direct unlock (no need root, no need wipe efs, no original imei loss) > Added samsung read KeyID via uart communication > Added xiaomi onekey recovery method select option
> Fixed winxp compatibility problems
> Fixed install path contains chinese directory problem
> Optimized samsung wipe efs option (fixed fingerprint problem after wipe efs)
> Optimized samsung MEID repair  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Facebook:-* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *
Thanks to all who supported us.* *
NO THANKS POST OR SPAM POST PLEASE*  
GsmBest Team
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ezzat2007

متابعه ممتازه بارك الله فيك

----------


## mohamed73

مشكور عالمتابة اخي

----------


## menssouri83

مشكور عالمتابة اخي

----------


## زياد مسعود

شكرا اخي

----------

